# Record Aircraft Crashes of Indian Air Force | Updates & Discussions



## Windjammer

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1089786212531998720

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chanakyaa

Windjammer said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1089786212531998720


What Google Alert Keywords do you use ?


----------



## Windjammer

XiNiX said:


> What Google Alert Keywords do you use ?


Slum Dog Street Gazette.

Reactions: Like Like:
18 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Windjammer

Uttar Pradesh: Visuals from Kushinagar where an Indian Air Force Jaguar fighter plane crashed today, the pilot managed to eject safely. A court of Inquiry has been ordered to investigate the accident.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chanakyaa

Great to hear that the Pilot is Safe.
Waise Jammer Mia "Sully" Dekhi ki nahi ? I think you will love that film.


----------



## Han Patriot

Windjammer said:


> Uttar Pradesh: Visuals from Kushinagar where an Indian Air Force Jaguar fighter plane crashed today, the pilot managed to eject safely. A court of Inquiry has been ordered to investigate the accident.


It's a yearly affair, they will have at least some Mig-21s or Jaguars crashing annually.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Goku-kun

Han Patriot said:


> It's a yearly affair, they will have at least some Mig-21s or Jaguars crashing annually.


and they claim that their tejas doesn't crash.Somebody please tell them that those jets don't crash who can't fly e.g: truck mounted so-called jet teja bhai.


----------



## Chanakyaa

Han Patriot said:


> It's a yearly affair, they will have at least some Mig-21s or Jaguars crashing annually.



Well said. Seems India nd China Both have similar issues.

https://taskandpurpose.com/china-j-15-fighter-jets


----------



## Raider 21

The Jaguar has always been a robust aircraft. It can take a lot, and it is pretty deadly in the right hands.


----------



## Mace

Wtf! IAF have to crash one to even things out! 

Unwritten camaraderie. Go figure


----------



## Clairvoyant

Glad to hear the pilot is safe,aircraft can be replaced but not the pilots flying them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

Tankman Namnik said:


> Now taking into account the fact that IAF inventory is nearly two times larger than PAF, IAF crash rate is pretty low.



Multiple ID rat with his lame excuses again

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Salza

Areesh said:


> Multiple ID rat with his lame excuses again



Idiot doesn't know that our sorties rate is considerably high than normal because of war on terror in the last 13-14 years or so.


----------



## Areesh

Salza said:


> Idiot doesn't know that our sorties rate is considerably high than normal because of war on terror in the last 13-14 years or so.



He comes with same lame excuses with all the dozens of IDs he creates to get embarrassed on this forum

BC ID nayi banayi hai to excuse bhi naya la lai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Han Patriot

XiNiX said:


> Well said. Seems India nd China Both have similar issues.
> 
> https://taskandpurpose.com/china-j-15-fighter-jets


You should realise we have 800+ Gen 4 planes versus 300+ Indian Gen 4 planes. Mathematically, your crash rates are double ours. . When have you heard Chinese J-7s crashing like coffins? a couple, not hundreds my friend.



XiNiX said:


> Well said. Seems India nd China Both have similar issues.
> 
> https://taskandpurpose.com/china-j-15-fighter-jets


Yah and also SU-30MKI crashes too. Thanks for reminding me.


----------



## Windjammer

Tankman Namnik said:


> Since this a sticky now, this fact is needed for fair comparison:
> 
> From January 2012 onwards Number of PAF fighter losses: 26
> 
> From January 2012 onwards Number of IAF fighter losses: 33
> 
> Ratio: 1:1.27
> 
> Now taking into account the fact that IAF inventory is nearly two times larger than PAF, IAF crash rate is pretty low.


So having a sticky thread in your pea brain translates into having comparisons.
Well, let me put your little mind to rest. Most of IAF's front line inventory consists of twin engines,(SU-30, MiG-29, Jaguars). Where as all PAF aircraft are single engine. If you want to compare, just see your recent Republic Day flypast, Mirage-2000, MiG-21, Tejas, Hawks, all single engine didn't participate. 
The PAF lost 9 F-16s during their 36 years of service including several years combat operations, the IAF OTOH, has crashed same number of SU-30s in 16 years without a single combat operation. 
And i will let you tally the Jaguar crashes,


----------



## sathya

Jaguar should either be Darin 3 upgraded with new engines or retired ...



Tankman Namnik said:


> Since this a sticky now, this fact is needed for fair comparison:
> 
> From January 2012 onwards Number of PAF fighter losses: 26
> 
> From January 2012 onwards Number of IAF fighter losses: 33
> 
> Ratio: 1:1.27
> 
> Now taking into account the fact that IAF inventory is nearly two times larger than PAF, IAF crash rate is pretty low.




Important ly Pilots were safe most if the time


----------



## Windjammer

In today's crash, good job the pilot survived, albeit he looks injured.


----------



## graphican

Windjammer said:


> In today's crash, good job the pilot survived, albeit he looks injured.
> 
> View attachment 535497


He looks in comma with eyes open. Ejecting out of a burning plane must be a tormental experience.


----------



## marcos98

Mirage 2000 Fighter Aircraft Crashes In Bengaluru
https://www.ndtv.com/india-news/pil...al-airport-in-bengaluru-news-agency-a-1986556

Two Indian Air Force pilots suffered serious injuries after a Mirage 2000 crashed at the Hindustan Aeronautics Limited (HAL) Airport in Yemalur near Bengaluru this morning. It was a twin-seat variant and both the pilots ejected during their take-off run. However, despite ejecting, both continue to be critical.
The Mirage 2000 trainer aircraft was on a test sortie. The aircraft reportedly couldn't take off due to a technical snag, hit the boundry wall and caught fire.
//
Reports now coming in both pilots perished. Both young Squadron leaders.
RIP. Blue Skies.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Darwin

Han Patriot said:


> You should realise we have 800+ Gen 4 planes versus 300+ Indian Gen 4 planes. Mathematically, your crash rates are double ours. . When have you heard Chinese J-7s crashing like coffins? a couple, not hundreds my friend.
> 
> 
> Yah and also SU-30MKI crashes too. Thanks for reminding me.


But you are in a dictatorship.. You try to even hide your rocket failed launches. Plane crashes are a lot easier to hide. And the whole world is aware of Chinese quality. No wonder the pakistanis didn't go for a Chinese engine for Jf17 but opted for a Russian engine.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NeonNinja




----------



## Maxpane

now miarage 2000 crash and both pilots are dead


----------



## Han Patriot

Darwin said:


> But you are in a dictatorship.. You try to even hide your rocket failed launches. Plane crashes are a lot easier to hide. And the whole world is aware of Chinese quality. No wonder the pakistanis didn't go for a Chinese engine for Jf17 but opted for a Russian engine.


Last I heard whatever rocket failures and plane crashed were announced in our media. Unless of course you want to include imaginary crashes which can massage your failures. 

He'll WS13 is not matured, of course I won't use it. WS10 is matured though. But still doesn't explain how ur gen 4 crash rates are double ours, I haven't even include those mig21, jaguars and mirage crashes. No wonder you are known as the flying coffins air force.



Maxpane said:


> now miarage 2000 crash and both pilots are dead


Another one? Serious? Amazing competent pilots, they train them with toddy or something?


----------



## Maxpane

Han Patriot said:


> Last I heard whatever rocket failures and plane crashed were announced in our media. Unless of course you want to include imaginary crashes which can massage your failures.
> 
> He'll WS13 is not matured, of course I won't use it. WS10 is matured though. But still doesn't explain how ur gen 4 crash rates are double ours, I haven't even include those mig21, jaguars and mirage crashes. No wonder you are known as the flying coffins air force.
> 
> 
> Another one? Serious? Amazing competent pilots, they train them with toddy or something?


today sir and both pilots lost their lives


----------



## Han Patriot

Maxpane said:


> today sir and both pilots lost their lives


Dropping like flies it seems. We do have old planes but none are crashing like them. Are they even maintaining those planes properly?


----------



## Maxpane

Han Patriot said:


> Dropping like flies it seems.


sir dnt you think its harsh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

*The aircraft was on a flight test sortie after being upgraded by HAL.*
*Mirage 2000 crashes at HAL airport in *
*Bengaluru, both pilots dead*
Mirage - 2000 is a single-engine fighter aircraft developed by Dassault and used by the Indian armed forces.

Published: 01st February 2019 11:21 AM | Last Updated: 01st February 2019 12:16 PM





https://twitter.com/ANI
By Express News Service
A Mirage-2000 aircraft crashed at HAL Airport premises on Friday morning around 10.30 AM while on a routine sortie. According to Hindustan Aeronautics Limited (HAL), both pilots were ejected but later declared brought dead.


Additional commissioner east, Seemanth Kumar Singh, confirmed both deaths. The pilots have been identified as Sq. Leader Siddharth Negi and Sq. Leader Abrol.

"Today morning a Mirage 2000 trainer aircraft on an acceptance sortie after upgrade by HAL crashed at HAL airport, Bengaluru. Both occupants sustained fatal injuries. Further details are awaited. Investigation into the cause of the accident is being ordered," a statement said.
According to doctors at HAL hospital, one of the pilots was brought to the facility within 20 minutes of the accident but was brought dead. The condition of the second pilot who was critical succumbed as well.

Thick smoke enveloped the area where the crash occurred and several videos of the incident could be seen online on social media. The HAL airport is surrounded by many apartments and residences and citizens took to social media posting videos and pictures of the crash. 
HAL, in a tweet, confirmed that the plane was a Mirage-2000 and that the incident happened during a routine sortie. The Mirage-2000 is a single-engine fighter aircraft developed by French company Dassault and used by the Indian Air Force. In 2012, two 2-seater trainer air-crafts had crashed in February and March of that year. The first Mirage was delivered in 1985 and the aircraft also took part in the Kargil war of 1999.


----------



## Maxpane

damn both were squadron leaders


----------



## Han Patriot

Maxpane said:


> sir dnt you think its harsh


Fine, I am sorry. But it crashed right after HAL upgrade. There is something wrong with the quality of their work it seems.


----------



## Maxpane

Han Patriot said:


> Fine, I am sorry. But it crashed right after HAL upgrade. There is something wrong with the quality of their work it seems.


agree sir . may be maintenance issue


----------



## sathya

Really depressing.

Loss of pilots life 
Loss ASTE pilots
Loss of wanted twin seat trainer Mirage 
Loss of upgraded Mirage indicting something wrong with the ever slow progressing Upgradation .

No way to console . Depression haven't gone since morning.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Han Patriot

Awful silence from our Indian Bhais who like to compare to China....


----------



## Sully3

Darwin said:


> But you are in a dictatorship.. You try to even hide your rocket failed launches. Plane crashes are a lot easier to hide. And the whole world is aware of Chinese quality. No wonder the pakistanis didn't go for a Chinese engine for Jf17 but opted for a Russian engine.


please dont worry about what us paksitanis choose or didnt. 

worry about your drunk pilots flying these metal coffins. IAF saftey record is bloody joke and your maintaince is the laughing stock of the world. 

HAL upgraded mirage 2000 crash is a very worrying sign for an indian


----------



## Ali_Baba

Losing those two pilots is a big loss, as test pilots, they were the cream of the IAF. Lord knows, IAF dont have many of those !


----------



## Han Patriot

Ali_Baba said:


> Losing those two pilots is a big loss, as test pilots, they were the cream of the IAF. Lord knows, IAF dont have many of those !


There is something really wrong with their maintenance structure. I can bet with you that you will see more mki crashes too it's just a matter of time.


----------



## GriffinsRule

Crashes can happen for many reasons. Don't really care for IAF crashes but this one will hurt them a bit akin to our Mirage crashes couple of years ago in that it is a dual seat version which are rare and harder to replace. IAF just bought some used one I think from France. 
The good thing is this was probably just upgraded at an exhorbant cost to the -5 standard or higher so def will be felt by them.


----------



## Windjammer

GriffinsRule said:


> Crashes can happen for many reasons. Don't really care for IAF crashes but this one will hurt them a bit akin to our Mirage crashes couple of years ago in that it is a dual seat version which are rare and harder to replace. IAF just bought some used one I think from France.
> The good thing is this was probably just upgraded at an exhorbant cost to the -5 standard or higher so def will be felt by them.


Forget our older Mirages, the IAF bought the Mitage-2000 as a counter to PAF getting the F-16s in early 80s, thus the first Mirages were inducted a couple of years after the F-16s arrived.
It will hurt as it was just upgraded by HAL and people are openly saying that no wonder France wasn't willing to take guarantee for Rafales that were meant to be produced by HAL.


----------



## GriffinsRule

Windjammer said:


> Forget our older Mirages, the IAF bought the Mitage-2000 as a counter to PAF getting the F-16s in early 80s, thus the first Mirages were inducted a couple of years after the F-16s arrived.
> It will hurt as it was just upgraded by HAL and people are openly saying that no wonder France wasn't willing to take guarantee for Rafales that were meant to be produced by HAL.



I mentioned our Mirages in the context of losing dual seaters to crashes lately Those are not easily replaced.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ziaulislam

sathya said:


> Jaguar should either be Darin 3 upgraded with new engines or retired ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Important ly Pilots were safe most if the time


Not possible ..will be shit storm if you even retire the jauguars..mig 21, mig27 retirement in 2023 is threatening the no. to drop to 26sq if jauguars go it will drop to 19
We are talking about 18 sq between mig21 mig27 and juaguars all on borrowed time


----------



## Arsalan 345

https://swarajyamag.com/insta/can-m...s-indian-air-force-chief-b-s-dhanoa-slams-hal


----------



## Azhar Azam

*Indian Defense Lags way behind Rivals, China and Pakistan*
*https://t.co/kW5GbqhnKZ*


----------



## sathya

ziaulislam said:


> Not possible ..will be shit storm if you even retire the jauguars..mig 21, mig27 retirement in 2023 is threatening the no. to drop to 26sq if jauguars go it will drop to 19
> We are talking about 18 sq between mig21 mig27 and juaguars all on borrowed time



There is time limit where upgradation will be useful.

If remaining life is only 10~15 years ,
How can we upgrade if engine is not bought even now .


----------



## Windjammer

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1095318283111153664


----------



## cirr

Another day, another loss?

My two cents for this year: minimum of 10 losses for IAF.


----------



## sathya

What happened to this thread ?

Why no report of 2 Hawks crash in Aero India ?
Mig 21 went down in fight 
Mi chopper down in accident
Another mig 21 crashed ..


----------



## Imran Khan

sathya said:


> What happened to this thread ?
> 
> Why no report of 2 Hawks crash in Aero India ?
> Mig 21 went down in fight
> Mi chopper down in accident
> Another mig 21 crashed ..


people become tired of it i think

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## malikmohsin

LAGTA HAI RADAR PER JF-17 DEKH LIYA HO GA


----------



## Windjammer

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1112251594186387456

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Evora

Their migs are very humble and down to earth

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Han Patriot

Evora said:


> Their migs are very humble and down to earth


hahahahaha. Really guys? IAF crashes are so common now that nobody even gives a hoot?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Thorough Pro

IAF makes it look like planes are meant to crash



Evora said:


> Their migs are very humble and down to earth


----------



## iLION12345_1

cirr said:


> Another day, another loss?
> 
> My two cents for this year: minimum of 10 losses for IAF.


This year? Lmao. It’s been 3 months and they’ve already lost 11 aircraft. They aren’t gonna let a standard set by _some Chinese_ hold them back to a mere 10 crashes a year.


----------



## Han Patriot

iLION12345_1 said:


> This year? Lmao. It’s been 3 months and they’ve already lost 11 aircraft. They aren’t gonna let a standard set by _some Chinese_ hold them back to a mere 10 crashes a year.


I bet there will be at least 2 more crashes. Who wants to bet?


----------



## ADIL SHERDIL

The way things are going IAF is gonna be down 2.5 to 3 squadrons by the end of this year. They can't blame one particular plane almost every sort of jet in their inventory have been crashed. Either its mig 21 27 after some days or week or two it will be mig 29 or mirage lost due to some technical problem or poor maintaince


----------



## Han Patriot

ADIL SHERDIL said:


> The way things are going IAF is gonna be down 2.5 to 3 squadrons by the end of this year. They can't blame one particular plane almost every sort of jet in their inventory have been crashed. Either its mig 21 27 after some days or week or two it will be mig 29 or mirage lost due to some technical problem or poor maintaince


Heard they having problrm getting SU-30 spares too. I have a feeling the Russians are doing this deliberately .They wanna sell more new planes to them.


----------



## xyxmt

after Feb 29th, their pilots see a big bird on the sky and think F16 are coming, resulting in crashes


----------



## ZAC1

So much loss...in terms of $$$


----------



## Zee-shaun




----------



## Han Patriot

Guys wanna add the heli crash here? Told you there will be at least 2 more, one more to go and my prediction is on.


----------



## CIA Mole

Han Patriot said:


> Guys wanna add the heli crash here? Told you there will be at least 2 more, one more to go and my prediction is on.



How many more crashes so far?


----------



## GriffinsRule

Another one bites the dust
https://economictimes.indiatimes.co...ior-both-pilots-safe/articleshow/71288178.cms


----------



## iLION12345_1

Han Patriot said:


> Guys wanna add the heli crash here? Told you there will be at least 2 more, one more to go and my prediction is on.


You finished with 3 months to spare. It’s about to go over at this rate.


----------



## GriffinsRule

Good news keeps coming.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1187373632550526978
https://economictimes.indiatimes.co...d-crash-lands-in-j-k/articleshow/71738549.cms

https://www.ndtv.com/india-news/arm...fficers-including-top-general-injured-2122012

From the looks of the crash, it seems unlikely the news about no casualties is correct. Lets see how this updates


----------



## DANGER-ZONE

What's the total achievement so far.
We should keep the running total up to date.


----------



## Windjammer

DANGER-ZONE said:


> What's the total achievement so far.
> We should keep the running total up to date.



Day 297th 
3 Combat Losses
14 Crashes
2 Major accidents

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DANGER-ZONE

The thread should be renamed to,
*Record Aircraft Crashes of Indian Military | Updates & Discussions*
and put the IN recent MiG-29k crash in the list as well.

What would be the total number of crashes if we add all Indian military assets.
I remember, there were a couple of Army choppers as well.


----------



## Han Patriot

Yah what's the total lost? We need precise numbers.


----------



## GriffinsRule

Countdown clock has started. Will the Indian military deliver another crash before the year is up! Hope they dont disappoint and end the year with another bang


----------



## crankthatskunk

Zee-shaun said:


> View attachment 553976



*Was pilot of this particular Mig 21 jet awarded gallantry medal by the IAF for avoiding/dodging Crow successfully!! *


----------



## GriffinsRule

Don't think this was reported earlier.

https://www.indiatoday.in/india/story/trainer-aircraft-crashes-pilot-dies-1649527-2020-02-24


----------



## RPK

Microlight is from flying club civilian aircraft 




GriffinsRule said:


> Don't think this was reported earlier.
> 
> https://www.indiatoday.in/india/story/trainer-aircraft-crashes-pilot-dies-1649527-2020-02-24


----------



## GriffinsRule

RPK said:


> Microlight is from flying club civilian aircraft


But the wing commander wasnt. What is the NCC? National Cadet Corps?


----------



## RPK

GriffinsRule said:


> But the wing commander wasnt. What is the NCC? National Cadet Corps?


 He is in off duty, Yes


----------



## Windjammer

MiG-21 Fighter Jet Crashes In Himachal Pradesh, Pilot Killed









MiG-21 Fighter Jet Crashes In Himachal Pradesh, Pilot Killed


A MiG-21 fighter jet of the Indian Air Force has crashed in Kangra District of Himachal Pradesh, killing the pilot.




www.ndtv.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Windjammer

Rustom-1 UAV Crashed while attempting to land.

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## CIA Mole

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1395555626000912386

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1395557839255441408

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1395554633720897538Adding to the thread


----------



## SQ8

CIA Mole said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1395555626000912386
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1395557839255441408
> Adding to the thread


@Windjammer I guess they found their next trophy to pass off as the downed F-16

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Windjammer

SQ8 said:


> @Windjammer I guess they found their next trophy to pass off as the downed F-16


I guess now they can also sue Christian Fair.


----------



## Two banks of the River

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1552694033641664514


----------



## undercover JIX

IAF's MiG-21 trainer aircraft crashes in Rajasthan's Barmer, both pilots killed​People familiar with the matter said defence minister Rajnath Singh spoke to the IAF chief and enquired about the crash. He has been apprised of the matter by the IAF chief.





The debris of the aircraft was found scattered in a village in Barmer district.
Updated on Jul 28, 2022 11:10 PM IST
ByHT News Desk

An Indian Air Force (IAF) MiG-21 trainer aircraft crashed in Rajasthan's Barmer district on Thursday evening in which both pilots died, IAF said in a statement. A twin-seater MiG-21 trainer aircraft of the IAF was airborne for a training sortie from Utarlai air base in Rajasthan this evening. Around 9:10 pm, the aircraft met with an accident near Barmer. Both pilots sustained fatal injuries," the IAF said.

“IAF deeply regrets the loss of lives and stands firmly with the bereaved families,” it said, adding that a court of inquiry has been ordered to ascertain the cause of the accident.

People familiar with the matter said defence minister Rajnath Singh spoke to IAF chief VR Chaudhari and enquired about the crash. He has been apprised of the matter by the IAF chief.


Later, Singh took to Twitter to express condolences. “Deeply anguished by the loss of two Air Warriors due to an accident of IAF’s Mig-21 trainer aircraft near Barmer in Rajasthan. Their service to the nation will never be forgotten. My thoughts are with the bereaved families in this hour of sadness,” he tweeted.


The debris of the aircraft was found scattered in the village in Barmer district.
"It was an IAF plane that crashed near Bhimda village in Baytoo," Barmer district collector Lok Bandu said. He said he was on the way to the site of the incident.

The IAF got its first single-engine MiG-21 in 1963, and it progressively inducted 874 variants of the Soviet-origin supersonic fighters to bolster its combat potential. But more than 400 MiG-21s have been involved in accidents that have claimed the lives of around 200 pilots during the last six decades.
Experts have said that more MiG-21s have crashed than any other fighter because they formed the bulk of the fighter aircraft in the IAF’s inventory for a long time.
IAF had to keep its MiG-21 fleet flying longer than it would have liked because of delay in the induction of new fighters.









IAF's MiG-21 trainer aircraft crashes in Rajasthan's Barmer, both pilots killed


People familiar with the matter said defence minister Rajnath Singh spoke to the IAF chief and enquired about the crash. He has been apprised of the matter by the IAF chief.




www.hindustantimes.com














IAF's MiG-21 crashes in Rajasthan's Barmer district, both pilots dead; Rajnath Singh dials Air Force Chief


The mishap is believed to have taken place at about 9 pm. The Indian Air force has ordered a Court of Inquiry into the matter.




www.timesnownews.com

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## FuturePAF

What’s the average, one mig crash every 2 months or so?


----------



## Paitoo

Windjammer said:


> Rustom-1 UAV Crashed while attempting to land.
> 
> View attachment 729293


What an irony. The writing on the wall says 'Engineer ki pasand' (Engineer's favorite)


----------



## Princeps Senatus

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1558876898842669056
So apparently a IAF Jaguar crashed in 2021 but they did not report it


----------



## Two banks of the River

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1583348567733043201


----------

